# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  a John Clarke, Bryan Dawes skit.

## Oldsaltoz

[Scene: A  car yard. BRYAN  is perusing the stock. He is approached by JOHN] John:  Morning! Looking for a new car? Bryan: Nope.  Prime Minister, actually. John:  Youre the third one this morning. Anything in mind? Bryan: You  know....... nothing fancy, reliable, economical family model. Something to get  the country from A to B. John: You  mean like a Howard? Bryan:  Yeah....a little Johnny. Nothing flash, does the job. Low maintenance,  economical, sensible. Runs for years, no troubles. John:  So.... you used to have one? Bryan: Yeah.  About 10 years. Great little model  dont know why I got rid of him --biggest  mistake Ive ever made John:  What happened? Bryan:  Traded him in for a Kevin 07. John: Big  mistake Bryan: Lot of people bought it. Good political  mileage. John: How  was the Kevin 07? Bryan: Came  with a $900 factory rebate  that was good. John:  Anything else? Bryan: Not  much. Sounded nice but nothing under the bonnet. It was a  lemon. John:  Didnt stick around for long did it? Bryan: Nah   had a factory recall. Shipped overseas and was never seen  again. John:  What was the problem? Bryan: Lots.  But the final straw was the navigation system. Plug it in and it automatically  loses its own way. John:  Whatcha got now? Bryan: Its  a Gillard-Brown. John: The  hybrid? Bryan: Yeah.  The Eco-drive system  not a good idea. An engine that cant deliver hooked up  to a transmission stuck in permanent reverse John:  Green paintwork with a red interior. And steering that always lurches to the  left for no apparent reason  thats the one? Bryan: The  Fustercluck model. John: The  only one they made, Bryan. Not the vehicle of choice for the road  to recovery  but did they finish up fixing the navigation  system? Bryan: Made  it worse. Turn it on and it does a press release, heads off in all directions  and goes nowhere. John: So  thats why youre here? Bryan:  Thats right. Im stuck with a government that's wasteful, expensive,  ineffective and past its use by date. I dont suppose youve heard of the Cash  for Clunkers scheme? John:  Join the queue brother. :Smilie:

----------


## Batpig

Dear OldSalt, 
That is so funny right from the beginning, but downright magnificent from the line after Bryan says "It's a Gillard-Brown"... :Biggrin:  
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Dear OldSalt, 
> That is so funny right from the beginning, but downright magnificent from the line after Bryan says "It's a Gillard-Brown"... 
> Best Wishes,
> Batpig.

  I thought so too, but I had no input, it arrived as an e-mail from a friend, and I thought it would be good to share.

----------


## chrisp

*    
			
				a John Clarke, Bryan Dawes skit.
			
		  *  You might like to be careful with your choice of attribution to the authorship of the skit.   
The spelling mistake in one of the names gives a clue - as far as I can determine, it isn't a Clarke and Dawe skit.  Some of their skits can be found at: 7.30 - ABC

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> You might like to be careful with your choice of attribution to the authorship of the skit.   
> The spelling mistake in one of the names gives a clue - as far as I can determine, it isn't a Clarke and Dawe skit.  Some of their skits can be found at: 7.30 - ABC

  I have no clue who this can be attributed to, it arrived in my e-mail, I simply did a copy and paste.

----------


## Dr Freud

> I have no clue who this can be attributed to, it arrived in my e-mail, I simply did a copy and paste.

  You can attribute this to most Australian's mate.  :2thumbsup:  
Hopefully the rest will wise up sooner rather than later.  :Biggrin:

----------

